# How many grams of sugar is the %DV?



## asicx (Apr 21, 2004)

I tried a search, but nothing came up.  So how much sugar should be taken in one day that is considered to be not excessive?  I'm just talking pop, yogurt and candy sugar, not sugar found in fruits, etc.

Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you

By the way...isn't it good to eat a candy bar, one pop, or your candy of choice, once it while so that it gives your tongue and exotic taste and keeps your taste buds on the hyped up side?


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 21, 2004)

0. Sugar is not necessary for the maintenance of any bodily functions. My sugar intake, and the sugar intake of a lot of people on this board, comes exclusively from fresh fruit, though a few grams come from Splenda (around 6-7g).

And no, it is not okay, unless it's a small weekly cheat. However, this all depends on your goals, how dedicated you are to achieving them and if you can cheat in a disciplined way (ie not binging).

Peace.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 21, 2004)

There are NO dietary recommendations on sugar intake.  Only recommendations concern macronutrients of carbs, protein, and fat, as well as micronutrients (vitamins and monerals), and water.

Also, there are no recommendations to eat junk food...however, Canada's Food Guide to Healthy Eating recommends "limiting the consumption of other foods."  Other foods are foods such as candy, chocolate, pop, etc.  So, based on this statement it's a matter of balance and moderation.

Now...back to the sugar issue...most DIETICIANS say not to exceed the equivalent of 16 teaspoons of sugar daily.  That's about 64 grams.  This recommendation includes ALL simple sugars...not just sugar from pop and candy.  The remainder of sugars should come in the form of disaccharides or polysaccharides (complex carbs).  Simple sugars are not required for anything...only complex sugars (which are ultimately broken down into simple sugars by the body in order to be digested).

Hope this helps.


----------

